# Monark Firestone Super Cruiser Parts Wanted



## Henryford2 (Apr 3, 2017)

Picking this bike up Friday, my first. Looking for the parts to complete it, rack, tank and chain guard. Assume they would be red and the frame being maroon, but I won't know until I start to clean it. No restoration planned just a good cleaning and plans on enjoying it as is.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 3, 2017)

nice one you got there ,big fender one my favorite one !!!!!!!!!! I HAVE A RED BACK CARRYER ITS  BIN PAINTED AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER IF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO MEMORY LANE I AM SURE YOU BE ABLE TO FIND SOME PARTS FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks, plan on being there


----------

